# Any other nationalities in Portugal and where they settle ?



## ofilha

I noticed that many of the people in this forum seem to be British, are there other nationalities moving to Portugal? I was told by one of my cousins that many Germans are going to Alentejo. And is there a particular reason why central Portugal seems to be the place to go for Brits? 

Thanks.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Ofilha

I returned from CP on Sunday and in the last two years i seem to have meet people from many of the European countries. The impression you get is maybe Brits take part in Forums more than others or more people speak English. 

Peter


----------



## ofilha

*ubuntu*



PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Ofilha
> 
> I returned from CP on Sunday and in the last two years i seem to have meet people from many of the European countries. The impression you get is maybe Brits take part in Forums more than others or more people speak English.
> 
> Peter


Is Ubuntu very popular? 
I tried to install it a couple of years ago and had a hard time, so i gave up and installed linux instead.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Ofilha

Where do i start. Due to the amount of Spyware and Virus and general poor security i went first to Novell Suse and found that a little bit of a problem so i gave up. I tried Ubuntu at the Dapper Drake version and have stayed with it since then. 

Due at the end of the month is the latest version 9.10 or Karmic Koala. I have this running on my home desktop using a beta 4 version. This machine is running great.

THe machine i am using for this reply is a Dell laptop running version 9.04 and i am very happy with the way it's running.

At work i run an Old 486 machine with 10 GB hard drive, 128 mg ram and running Xbuntu. This machine runs an Open Office Visual Presentation in my store in the UK. This machine never gets turned off, the screen is on a timer.

My work desktop runs version 9.04 and runs perfect.

I only have one machine running windoz and the reason is for Payroll and Accounts.

When the release of 9.10 comes out all machine will be updated also i will build a machine to run Mythbuntu this is a media player TV, Music and Video machine a link is below.

Each version of Ubuntu is better than the one before. Each machine is set for my needs where that may be. Of course may needs at work are not the same as at home.

Why not download and create a Live CD and use for testing without installing. For further help why not have a look at the Ubuntu Forum. But do not give up on it as you know it's FREE and everthing you need for it is FREE.

Peter

Absolute Beginner Talk - Ubuntu Forums

| Mythbuntu


----------



## ofilha

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Ofilha
> 
> Where do i start. Due to the amount of Spyware and Virus and general poor security i went first to Novell Suse and found that a little bit of a problem so i gave up. I tried Ubuntu at the Dapper Drake version and have stayed with it since then.
> 
> Due at the end of the month is the latest version 9.10 or Karmic Koala. I have this running on my home desktop using a beta 4 version. This machine is running great.
> 
> THe machine i am using for this reply is a Dell laptop running version 9.04 and i am very happy with the way it's running.
> 
> At work i run an Old 486 machine with 10 GB hard drive, 128 mg ram and running Xbuntu. This machine runs an Open Office Visual Presentation in my store in the UK. This machine never gets turned off, the screen is on a timer.
> 
> My work desktop runs version 9.04 and runs perfect.
> 
> I only have one machine running windoz and the reason is for Payroll and Accounts.
> 
> When the release of 9.10 comes out all machine will be updated also i will build a machine to run Mythbuntu this is a media player TV, Music and Video machine a link is below.
> 
> Each version of Ubuntu is better than the one before. Each machine is set for my needs where that may be. Of course may needs at work are not the same as at home.
> 
> Why not download and create a Live CD and use for testing without installing. For further help why not have a look at the Ubuntu Forum. But do not give up on it as you know it's FREE and everthing you need for it is FREE.
> 
> Peter
> 
> Absolute Beginner Talk - Ubuntu Forums
> 
> | Mythbuntu


Thanks Peter,
A 486? Man, that's pretty good.

I used to have a bunch of computers at home, dell laptops and HP desktops which had Solaris, and linux slackware installed. Then two years ago our house was burglarized and they took everything, except our documents - we had just come back from portugal - and $400 my wife left on a counter. Since then i became a minimalist and only have two laptops but i hate windows Vista especially, but now i am getting the itches for another OS and was thinking of purchasing an inexpensive PC or laptop and install unix on it. I had heard that the EU is moving to Ubuntu, so i gave it a shot but as i said before, i had not much luck with it. 

I will give it a try pretty soon and will let you know how it goes. At work, we use mostly IBM AIX for our servers and Windows for our development, but we are using java, another hog, imo! 

Thanks for the link, i will keep you updated on my adventures with ubuntu. 
Where do you live? 
Cheers.
joao


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Joao

I can only talk from my needs as computers go. I am not i repeat an expert i use the Ubuntu Forum very often at 60 years of age it takes a little time to achieve what i want sometimes. But i never give up as there is nothing to go back to.

I will look forward to how you get on.

I am at present living in a place call New Brighton on the other side of the river Mersey from LIVERPOOL Music and Football capital.

Soon to be GOIS in central Portugal

Good luck my friend 

Peter


----------



## nelinha

Hi ofilha, I agree with Peter, because the forum is in English most people communicate in that language but I have met expats of other nationalities in the Cascais area. My husband for example is german, but we only speak english at home although he is now going to try and learn Portuguese so he can converse with Mother in Law.
Hi Peter, did you manage to sort out your queries for your koi fish? You must contact the CITES office in Portugal for an import CITES certificate, will get you the address if you need it. I had to get an export CITES certificate from South Africa and the import Portuguese one for my African Grey I seem to remember the state vet at the Lisbon airport mentioning that you would need a certificate. Both the parrot and the dog travelled well from Johannesburg and have adapted quite well to european life. My dog even barks in Portuguese now, he says woofsh woofsh instead of woof woof. Good luck with your moves, hope you don't encounter too much bureaucracy!!!  Nelinha


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Nelinha

Sorry no progress at the moment. I am going through a Divorce :clap2: and that is taking up my time. 

The time span is as follows buy the land, get an architect to draw up the plans and submit for approval, get quotes for the ground work as i want a Timber Frame house built using Chris if you know him maybe as Crisinspain. his company is in South Wales. Sorry forum rules do not allow me to mention his company name.

As all this will take about 12 months and after the divorce and we sell up and go our separate ways i will have 6 months or more before i can move into my house. It looks like i will not have anywhere to live where i will be able to take my fish. 

Thank you for your help.

Peter


----------



## ofilha

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Joao
> 
> I can only talk from my needs as computers go. I am not i repeat an expert i use the Ubuntu Forum very often at 60 years of age it takes a little time to achieve what i want sometimes. But i never give up as there is nothing to go back to.
> 
> I will look forward to how you get on.
> 
> I am at present living in a place call New Brighton on the other side of the river Mersey from LIVERPOOL Music and Football capital.
> 
> Soon to be GOIS in central Portugal
> 
> Good luck my friend
> 
> Peter


60 ? A young dude. I just turned 61. I work with a fellow that is a big Liverpool fan.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Ofilha

The stress of a divorce and i am not a young 60 year old. But hey i will get over it. I am a big Blue fan and proud of it.

Peter


----------



## ofilha

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Ofilha
> 
> The stress of a divorce and i am not a young 60 year old. But hey i will get over it. I am a big Blue fan and proud of it.
> 
> Peter


I am sorry to hear about your divorce. I am sure it was very stressful and no words can alleviate the pain of such an event. But it sounds like you are getting on with your life and that's good. Don't let get you down. Go to Portugal, drink a little wine, hang out at the beach and forget your troubles. Lisbon is a great place to go. There are lots of places to go to and people to meet. Lots of bookstores, and a few Brits. 

And thanks for all the info.


----------



## omostra06

Central Portugal does have a good mix of Nationalities,

In Tomar alone we have loads of uk expats, as well as a large number of Dutch, French, German, with a few Americans, Austarlians and south Africans.

There does seem to be little clusters of Nationalities, probably due to one or two people moving to a region and others of the same nationality following,

The same thing happend to us, when we arrived here over 5 years ago, there were almost zero uk expats here, in the last few years that number has increased a lot. friends and familly that came to visit us, have bought property here, and friends of friends have bought and so it goes on.

The other thing i feel has an effect on how many expats move to a region is how well known it is to expats before they come, for example 4 years ago if you done a search on say Tomar or Abrantes on the web, (for sites in English) there was almost nothing. no information no pictures etc. so these regions would not be known to people thinking about relocating to Portugal. However if you do a search now there are loads of sites covering this region, so it is more visual, people see info and pictures and like the look of it and make visits to the region that leads to people moving here. This happens in any region where a few English owned businesses start to promote a region, it gets put on the map which leads to more expats moving in.

You can see evidence of this throughout central portugal.


----------



## ofilha

omostra06 said:


> Central Portugal does have a good mix of Nationalities,
> 
> In Tomar alone we have loads of uk expats, as well as a large number of Dutch, French, German, with a few Americans, Austarlians and south Africans.
> 
> There does seem to be little clusters of Nationalities, probably due to one or two people moving to a region and others of the same nationality following,
> 
> The same thing happend to us, when we arrived here over 5 years ago, there were almost zero uk expats here, in the last few years that number has increased a lot. friends and familly that came to visit us, have bought property here, and friends of friends have bought and so it goes on.
> 
> The other thing i feel has an effect on how many expats move to a region is how well known it is to expats before they come, for example 4 years ago if you done a search on say Tomar or Abrantes on the web, (for sites in English) there was almost nothing. no information no pictures etc. so these regions would not be known to people thinking about relocating to Portugal. However if you do a search now there are loads of sites covering this region, so it is more visual, people see info and pictures and like the look of it and make visits to the region that leads to people moving here. This happens in any region where a few English owned businesses start to promote a region, it gets put on the map which leads to more expats moving in.
> 
> You can see evidence of this throughout central portugal.


Just don't secede like some Texans want to do in the US. I would hate to have to obtain a AngelLuso passport.


----------



## nelinha

Hi Peter, Good luck with your timetable. Keep us informed. I hope you are not going to get too many opinions from all the builders when you start the quoting process. I've just had several companies at my house giving me quotes for a retractable awning and they all gave me different versions of wether I need town planning permission or not to install the awning. Some of them even told me to install it and pay the fine if I get reported to the town council!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Nelinha

It's nice to receive kind words at a the moment when so much is happening. I hope when the time comes to make the final move i will have all the advice from all the posts on the various Forums to draw from. Most has been printed of for reference and saved to disk. 

Before i make any plans for works that need doing i as sure to use the forums for advice. You can be sure that being single "well soon" i will have to make sure i make no mistakes. There will be nobody else to blame

A Question to the moderators can i change my username from PETERFC666 to just plain peterfc. Don't need another ban. Then i will be peterfc on all Forums. Thanks

Peter " feed up being the 666 man "


----------



## omostra06

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Nelinha
> 
> It's nice to receive kind words at a the moment when so much is happening. I hope when the time comes to make the final move i will have all the advice from all the posts on the various Forums to draw from. Most has been printed of for reference and saved to disk.
> 
> Before i make any plans for works that need doing i as sure to use the forums for advice. You can be sure that being single "well soon" i will have to make sure i make no mistakes. There will be nobody else to blame
> 
> A Question to the moderators can i change my username from PETERFC666 to just plain peterfc. Don't need another ban. Then i will be peterfc on all Forums. Thanks
> 
> Peter " feed up being the 666 man "


As far as iam aware the rules say, only one user name when you register Peter.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

Is it possible in the rules to cancel a registration? 

Peter


----------



## omostra06

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> Is it possible in the rules to cancel a registration?
> 
> Peter


i shall ask the big boss and get back to you......


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Thanks

Peter


----------



## John999

*other nationalities*

Who is the big boss? Are we aloud to PM him? I would love to ask him a couple of questions and you know what they say, if you can talk to “god”, don´t talk to the “angels”!
John999


----------



## omostra06

John999 said:


> Who is the big boss? Are we aloud to PM him? I would love to ask him a couple of questions and you know what they say, if you can talk to “god”, don´t talk to the “angels”!
> John999



yes, you can contact the boss if you like. he is very approachable.
there is a contact us button at the bottom of this page.


----------

